# Tempering in oven, gas or electric?



## JohnPW (2 Mar 2016)

How does tempering in a domestic gas oven compare with a stand alone electric mini oven (Lidl)?

I presume gas is cheaper than electricity, but the gas oven is a lot bigger, so I don't know how it will work out. Also the electric mini oven is £30 so that's an extra cost.

The electric mini oven does have a continuous temperature dial, not the type which clicks into steps. It also has a window whereas my gas oven doesn't.

I would be using an oven thermometer.


----------



## bugbear (2 Mar 2016)

JohnPW":277ytbpf said:


> How does tempering in a domestic gas oven compare with a stand alone electric mini oven (Lidl)?
> 
> I presume gas is cheaper than electricity, but the gas oven is a lot bigger, so I don't know how it will work out. Also the electric mini oven is £30 so that's an extra cost.
> 
> ...



I don't know how critical the temperature is, but both the absolute the error and hysteresis on a domestic oven are large.

BugBear


----------



## Spindle (2 Mar 2016)

Hi

I'd have thought it would be more accurate to temper by colour in a sand / swarf tray on a gas ring, (unless the parts are large).

Regards Mick


----------

